# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > React Native >  ارور envoking main method

## amir_bhz

سلام به همه دوستان 
من تازه داشتم اندروید استودیو رو میریختم و یه پروژه روش ران میکردم
یه فایل به نام تست درست کردم و پروژه داخلش تعریف کردم 
بعد که خواستم دستور react-native run-android
رو بنویسم و ای وی دی رو داخل فولدر تست ران کنم 
متاسفانه وسط عملیات هایی که باید انجام میشد لپ تاپم هنگ کرد و مجبور شدم خاموش روشن کنم
حالا موقعی که میخوام اندورید استودیو رو اجرا کنم ارور میاد 
error envoking main method
به نظرتون باید چی کار کنم چند بار هم اندروید استودیو رو پاک کردم ولی بازم نتونستم

----------


## aliazizi77

با عرض سلام
لینک زیر رو مشاهده کنید لطفا

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ng-main-method

----------

